# Stash --- sinning again



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.

So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.

What did I do? I left michaels and had the bright idea to go check out a LYS I hadn't been to before. What a find! I ended up buying some Austermann Step, some Cascade Superwash and a ton of other yarn that I promptly hid in the back of my craft closet!

Then, after hiding the yarn, I realize that I really need some circulars in the size 0-3 range for the socks I plan to knit. I searched the Internet....but stopped myself from buying at this time until I do a little more research on what I want that would feel good using.

Is there no hope for a yarn addict?


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

None.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't even try to cure it.......impossible.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.
> 
> ...


Knit picks has a great selection of the small circular sizes you are thinking about :XD: from a fellow addict


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I am in the process of restraining myself from ordering more yarn. I'm absolutely lusting after some Lion Brand wool ease yarn that I found on-line. I need more yarn like I need a sharp poke in the eye, but you know we are all addicts. I'm going to good will this afternoon, I usually find something there that can soothe my yarn craving. Oh, isn't it terrible to be on a budget?!?!


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I need to get rid of some of the yarn I have to replace it with better yarn. That's not a bad thing, right?? LOL


As far as your predicament, I would have to say that knitting for charity is a *good* thing! Therefore you are doing a good thing!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

No hope at all, isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

No; once you've crossed over there's no going back.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm glad that I am not alone with the hiding yarn. Even if it is given to me. I resist going into my local yarn shop because I really don't have the need for some of those wonderful yarns. I mostly knit baby hats for the local hospitals and I have a lifetime supply of ww acrylic.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

No cure that I know. And hope they don't find one either cuz it would cause us to have withdrawal which is not good


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susankschutz said:


> I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.


I know THAT feeling. I have all my online purchases delivered now to the office, since DH is now retired! I wonder what he does with all his tool purchases.....our garage is equipped better than most mechanics shops! AND we have a huge outdoor storage shed full of tools, too!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

That's for sure.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Frogger said:


> It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!


Does the same apply to buying patterns? I buy a lot of mine from charity shops. I can't resist going in to see what they have and usually end up buying some


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

The best place to shop!! Patterns/wool/old sweaters with the best buttons........it all is part of the lifestyle!! Keeps me out of the bars and off the streets!! LOL!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all know the answer to that.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

You can never have enough wool, even if you cant move in the house for it


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree, once you're "hooked", you're lost! The addiction is permanent. Don't even hide my yarn from the DH, he knows beter that to comment on a yarn acquisition. Enjoy the knit/crochet fest with your new yarn, hannet


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I understand your addiction. Been there done that.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You were letting the old devil take over!! :lol: :lol: Just think of your good intentions towards others and keep on with the addiction!


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

No hope at all


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

Went to church Sun. a.m. Guess what the sermon was titled? "Enough is Enough!: Greed!!!!!!!!! Does this apply to me?


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

None, I have to restrain myself. I wait until it goes on sale and then buy. The only problem is there's always something I like on sale. LOL.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

My family laugh at cos I am always crocheting and knitting when I visit, on holidays and driving in the car. Not when I am driving but traffic lights and traffic delays are tempting. Whenever my hubby gets the bank statements he looks at me shakes his head and says I need help for my problem. I can't go into spotlight one of our chain stores and only spend $30. Luckily one of my sons moved out so I keep (hide) my yarn there. Keep it disorganized with ironing etc and he doesn't see the new stuff. Lol


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Nope, no cure. You're an textile artist, who has to have materials on hand to keep those creative juices flowing.I'm sure not everything you do is for yourself(right?), so you charitably are sharing your gifts with others. Do I need to say more?
I didn't think so.lol
Just hope you live long enough to create it all, or have someone in mind to leave the better stuff to. Shall I PM you?lol


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

One of the things I gave up for lent is not knitting until an insane hour of the night. I'm also trying to replace some knitting time with spiritual reading time. For this second week of lent I'll try harder, but I just started a placemat and a cablely vest for my dh, and I have to finish a cardigan and a pair of socks. Giving up alcohol has been easy but the knitting is a real addiction.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

i have been on "yarn restriction" that has been self imposed, for years. Somehow it hasn't stopped me from buying yarn. My excuse is I have been knitting for grandkids and they always need something different than I have, thus constituting a yarn emergency!!! Of course at the age they are I'm not going to use my "luxury" yarns that make up a lot of my stash. Therefore I must get some sturdier machine washable yarns! I too don't like to think of this as an addiction, that seems such a cruel word for something as nice as yarn/ I am going to go with yarn collector, just waiting for the next yarn emergency!!!


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

My sister called it an obsession but my friend quickly corrected that to say it is a "Passion". I like that much better. Over the weekend I bought 32 balls of yarn from a lovely 92 year old lady who was delighted to have the money and I was thrilled with the yarns and bargain price. On top of that I got to meet a lovely interesting feisty lady who is very talented and a delight to know. Now how does it get any better than that.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

No cure, and I think the Lord would totally appreciate your fine gift. He tells us to us our gifts and talents to the fullest as well as in helping others. So share, no need to hide the yarn. Rotating is good. so putting new in the back makes you use the front row. Anyhow now cure for such a talent and good cause. there are worse habits to struggle with. enjoy your day and knit away. Enjoy Lent and meditate while you knit. I love all the responses. we are all in the same boat so we are going down together. LJ


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say no better way to spend the day. enjoy your find and maybe you could knit a little something for that woman.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I spent most of last week trying to corral and organize my stash. I am almost done. I have gone through all my partial yarn weighing and re-winding it all. I am so glad that I have my Knit Picks winder and scale! I have the yarn in boxes marked in half ounce increments. I am currently making baby caps and booties for Congo (GG4C - Global Goods for Congo) so I am using up lots of less than an once stash. We are making them at church so I am able to give yarn to anyone who wants to participate. Next month I will be leading a session at a retreat and we are making the caps using the Knifty Knitter and will take a lot of my stash.

I sat up last night making the pompoms using up my smaller lots of yarn. The pompoms are for the caps. I have a little pompom maker (by Clover) so I can so them really fast.

So there is an excuse for having a large stash - you never know what you will need, want and use.


----------



## wilkinsmo22. (Jan 23, 2013)

From one addict to another I am 73 now and still adding to my stash I need to live till i'm 230 yrs old to use up all my wool. and I can't see that happening, a friend { who is also an addict}. we have left each other our stash in our wills that makes me feel better as I know if I go first my wool will be still used, well at least some of it, and with that thought it is back to the knitting.
Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Don't feel bad--I toyed with the idea of giving up knitting for Lent and couldn't do it (gave up carbonated soda instead). After all God wants our sacrifices--not our life's blood! LOL


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

No hope for you! I can't seem to stay away from the Internet. Please take my iPad away from me.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

No cure, no hope......I have yarn in my "stash" that I purchased when I was 22 (I am 53 this year). Do I still buy yarn?? Yes. Now that I have a spinning wheel, I buy fiber. Lots and lots of fiber (excuse for it? "Well, I need to spin to getting my spinning good enough and since I need to spin, I need to buy fiber......")I am now a "SABLE" "Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy", and proud of it.....


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Mercygirl, why didn't you just use from the stash you already have lol.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

No hope what so ever....we cannot give up buying yarn because it is Lent, especially if we are taking on some charity knitting....far better to give up eating between meals and spend the chocolate money on more yarn for the Lent take up....charity knitting.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Some addictions are not meant to be broken. Happy stash building. So much yarn So little time.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say the person with the most yarn when they die wins. but the great thing is we all win. 
Especially those who are the benefactors of all out stitches.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. lol


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I sinned also but I needed to. I sinned to work on Christmas items and the yarn was on sale..so I'll just say 10 Hail Mary's and hope God understands..I am human I am weak...but I try.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

NOPE! Oh consider the square needles for your purchase. I am replacing alllll my round needles with square ones as they reallllly are more comfortable to use....


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Cathy47 Would you send me a copy of your picture. It is the so neat. Thanks. Secelia8


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

square needles??? i never heard of such a thing.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.
> 
> ...


No hope, none!!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

secelia8 said:


> Cathy47 Would you send me a copy of your picture. It is the so neat. Thanks. Secelia8


Yes, it's neat, my DH has a PhD too, only his is a post hole digger, LOL


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

shel01 said:


> Frogger said:
> 
> 
> > It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!
> ...


buying patterns ?? I just download and print out everything I see that is free...doesn't matter if I'll ever make it or not...I have soooo many empty binders to fill !!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope...no help for you..so just give into it and enjoy the ride!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

gmaison said:


> shel01 said:
> 
> 
> > Frogger said:
> ...


I'm so proud of ME! LOL I just put all of my downloaded patterns in plastic jackets and they are now in binders behind the right tabs for scarves, shawls, etc.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

No hope...'cause I'm right there with you!!


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

My problem with buying more yarn and more fabric is that I am not a spuing chicken, and have to remind myself that my husband and I have had to close two houses(his Mother's and mine)and find some way to dispose of their belongings, and it causes me to feel for our 3 daughters, qho would be left with a mountain to dispose of.I forgt to add books i nto the mix, my mother must have had a million, she had never disposed of mt father's either.
But to console myself I buy more and knit/crochet more, buy more fabric and sew more, fabric is much harder to stash!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I ordered a circular square needle by mistake. It is okay to knit with the points are very sharpe. If my tension is tight for the day, it can hurt the finger. But I am glad I got the experience of using it. I did keep. lol


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I sinned also but I needed to. I sinned to work on Christmas items and the yarn was on sale..so I'll just say 10 Hail Mary's and hope God understands..I am human I am weak...but I try.


Cathy47, I LOVE your response!! As a Catholic from birth and having attended Catholic school early in life, I totally understand where you're coming from!! Maybe if we do something like this again, we'll have to add one Our Father to the 10 Hail Mary's!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.


Hilarious, totally that same thing that happens here EVERYTIME I order online!!

Dee


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

to Mercygirl76, your DH and mine could open up their own store with the tools they have. He has half of the basement and a separate workshop full. He will still pick up something at a yardsale. (never to be used)I may buy more yarn, but will eventually use it. My supply rotates, his just sets there.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in your boat and neither of us has a paddle. Oh well, we'll just sit there and knit. Merrily,merrily, merrily, merrily - life is but a dream.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No hope at all but I loved your story as I do the same!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you at least get started on the afghans so you don't feel as guilty? But, you need yarn for projects when they are done, so you need to add to your stash. Therefore, you are being proactive.....maybe.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

At least it's a innocent addiction right.............it's not like we are hurting anyone right.........see how I try to convince myself that it's ok to buy more yarn. Plus it brings out the creative side in us......where to hide the yarn!!!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

When we moved I got a bigger craft room....I have projects planned years and some..not so planned.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

There is no hope - so don't fight it - just enjoy.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup there's hope; there's always hope! I 'hope' to finish everything I've started.

I believe the motto for those trying to cope with an addiction is 'one day at a time'. Well for those of us with the yarn addiction, it should be 'one project at a time'. Actually that did work for me for awhile and then I 'fell off the yarn wagon'. Instead of lamenting my fall, I should have just got up and got back on. I'm back on now, but the climb was difficult!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

No hope at all. :thumbup:

Self-restraint is over-rated.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Isn't it so much fun!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

your struggles are repeated in this house - very often.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Gosh do I know that feeling - my latest sin took place only yesterday!!!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I just received another 20 balls of yarn from Deramores UK. Have to grow windmill arms to keep up with using all the yarn I have accumulated, but they have such good sales of the yarns I like, so what is a girl to do?!


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I do the same thing. My family doesn't need anymore handmade items, so I buy yarn to make charity gifts and love it. I could be spending all my money on the casinos! Since my husband passed & I live along, there is no one to stop me. I like you have yarn hidden in decorative Loganberger garbage cans!


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

I have yarn in the basement in plastic totes...see thru so I can see what it is, yarn in wardrobe cabinets that used to be closets, yarn in closets and boxes of all sorts. So much that I forget what I do have and buy more because it is such a task to find something I want without searching through everything. I hate buying more but I love the colors, textures and a good sale. As for the garage, huge pole shed full of tools and worthless junk...he keeps quiet and so do I or we wouldn't have been married for 48 years. I thought I was the only one addicted.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

My husband and I were in Michaeis and he told the girl that checed us out. "I will leave you my business card, in case you run out of yarn, you can call my wife, she has more than you do". Now does sound like an addict?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> My husband and I were in Michaeis and he told the girl that checed us out. "I will leave you my business card, in case you run out of yarn, you can call my wife, she has more than you do". Now does sound like an addict?


Now that's funny! ROFL


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

That sounds like a sacastic husband. I not only have a lot of yarn but also lots of books and patterns and a computer full of knit and crochet files from free sites. He spent more money on buying tools so he would have something to do when he retired and he hasn't done nothing with them. Been retired 7 years. At least I do projects with my yarns. Some I've even finished. Yarn is a necessity. Tools cost a lot more than yarn.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I would give anything for my husband to be here to fuss at and for him to tease and fuss at me. He had an entire wood working shop including an antique vice table, all of which I bought for him. He didn't have such things ever in his life and was proud of it all. Knitting, beading and oil painting are ways to use up my lonely time - the silence is deafening.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

no hope at all- i have no need at all of more yarn but this week when we are near the only lys for hundreds of miles i am bribing my husband to stop knowing full well i won't be able to resist


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

I went to the Stitches West convention in Santa Clara this past weekend. I tried to hold myself back but landed up buying yarn for3 sweaters from Webs. I always have luck finding what I want. That's where I order on line also. I know how it feels to be a yarn addict but it beats going to the local bar.


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

I understand how you are feeling. Nice to have what we want andnot be teased about it but then when that element is gone we miss the teasing and who else cares what we might have. My daughter doesn't want any of my yarn so I have to use it up before I go.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

BarbinWisconsin said:


> I understand how you are feeling. Nice to have what we want andnot be teased about it but then when that element is gone we miss the teasing and who else cares what we might have. My daughter doesn't want any of my yarn so I have to use it up before I go.


Thanks for understanding and it sounds as if you are walking these miles in my moccasins too. When I'm out and see couples fussing at each other it makes me cry.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.
> 
> ...


I also considering "sinning" again. This yarn looks totally amazing! Has anyone tried Ice Yarns from Yarn Paradise in Turkey? Their yarns look amazing and their prices are amazing. They price their yarns taking into consideration the cost of postage. I ordered some frill yarn for some projects and with postage to me here in the North, the price per ball was about $6.00 USD. I don't have them yet as I think they are going to take about a month to get to me. I'll let you know if it was worth the wait when I get them.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/angora_gold_batik


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

Well what is a few more skeins or balls of yarn. It is all for a good cause. THink of the money and time you will be saving by stopping by as long as you are in the area.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

You are hooked. You can either enter a 12 step program for knitters who hide stash, or you can admit your addiction, and knit things for people in need of warm wooly things. From experience, I took the second one. For every skein I buy, I knit a scarf or hat or prayer shawl for someone in the hospital, The hats are for new babies, the scarves for those in chemo, and the prayer shawls for whomever the chaplain services give them to. We don't have a 12 step program here, our leader is in treatment herself..... Enjoy the gift of creating you have, and then use it for good,


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

There is probably no hope for a yarn addict (this from a fellow addict). 
But there is hope for information on needles in those small sock sizes. 
ChiaoGoo has bamboo and metal needles in the smallest sizes with fixed cables (magic loop works best with 40" cable) And best of all they have sizes 2 and up in interchangeable needles. You can purchase individual size points and only one cable and be set with wonderful needles. 
Hiya Hiya also has those smallest sizes. Most interchangeables are not small enough. Knit Picks, Knitters Pride both have interchangeable sizes that start at size 4. 
I love the interchangeable ChiaoGoo and use size 2 or 3 most of the time for my socks.
Jane


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess you could call him sarcastic, maybe so. But in our 50 +- years together we have both been near death. We decided at that time, what we wanted, we would have, as long as we could afford it. 
About this time two years ago our local [very small] yarn and needle shop closed. They were auctioning off contents, my husband won the bid. He was as happy to get this for me, as I was to get it. I may never run out of yarn and needles, but love every bit of it. Today I saw a soft buttercup yellow, and a soft green apple yarn, I just had to have it. My husband said, buy enough to do something with. 
When we both retired, I had hobbies, lots of hobbies, but work was all my husband had ever known. A friend brought me a blooming orchid to the hospital, and my husband started reading about orchids, bought more, and more, and then he had a green house built. Put in automatic misting system. Now he has one running shelf full of pots with tomato, egg plant, and other veggies waiting on better weather to come so that he can put them out in his garden. He is happy puttering around in his green house, and I sit on the lanai knitting. We both will be glad when the weather is warm enough to use the pool. So he may have been a bit sarcastic, but so am I when I say "another orchid, what are you going to do with it"


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I guess you could call him sarcastic, maybe so. But in our 50 +- years together we have both been near death. We decided at that time, what we wanted, we would have, as long as we could afford it.
> About this time two years ago our local [very small] yarn and needle shop closed. They were auctioning off contents, my husband won the bid. He was as happy to get this for me, as I was to get it. I may never run out of yarn and needles, but love every bit of it. Today I saw a soft buttercup yellow, and a soft green apple yarn, I just had to have it. My husband said, buy enough to do something with.
> When we both retired, I had hobbies, lots of hobbies, but work was all my husband had ever known. A friend brought me a blooming orchid to the hospital, and my husband started reading about orchids, bought more, and more, and then he had a green house built. Put in automatic misting system. Now he has one running shelf full of pots with tomato, egg plant, and other veggies waiting on better weather to come so that he can put them out in his garden. He is happy puttering around in his green house, and I sit on the lanai knitting. We both will be glad when the weather is warm enough to use the pool. So he may have been a bit sarcastic, but so am I when I say "another orchid, what are you going to do with it"


What a sweetie - and you to him. God bless and I hope you have many, many wonderful years together! Never wait until tomorrow for tomorrow may not be there......


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

We had a small shop also for about two years. Sort of a collectibles shop. Not antiques but just odds and ends of collections of "anything". I sold a lot of my afghans out of there but at the time I was still working full time andthis was just a weekend shop. Ran out of afghans. My brother also crochets and he would give me things to sell but then we both just couldn't keep up with the requests for afghans, etc. So I decided to sell yarn. Never went over too good so brought that all home. Closed the shop too and sold what inventory we had to some other entrepreneur. Now I have all this yarn, plus my brother gave me a lot of his stash. Odds and ends from his projects leftover. And of course still buying whenever I see some color I love.
Not so bad when your husband also has something to do and is active with doing it. My husband isn't involved in anything unless he absolutely has too do something. I'll keep him though.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

shel01 said:


> Frogger said:
> 
> 
> > It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!
> ...


I think it applies to patterns, too. I have tons of patterns from a lifetime of knitting and crocheting. I went to a newly opened mercantile store Friday and guess what I bought-----another pattern. I don't think there is any help for us. It is just nice to know we all seem to be in the same boat.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

TinkU said:


> I need to get rid of some of the yarn I have to replace it with better yarn. That's not a bad thing, right?? LOL
> 
> As far as your predicament, I would have to say that knitting for charity is a *good* thing! Therefore you are doing a good thing!


Oh no- you definitely are on the right track- knitting for charity implies that of course you will need to replenish your stash. No sin in that- it inables (note the word used,) you to continue to do for others!  Knit on!


----------



## mary Young (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there no hope!!!!!
Definitely not- I fear that when I breathe my last breath and my relatives go into my closets and pots and slow cookers -- they will not find money
All they will find is Yarn- tons and tons of yarn!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There are worse addictions than "stashing"!!


----------



## Jennyi-h (Sep 25, 2012)

I still have some yarn that I bought in Scotland before I left in 1970!! But it never stops me from lusting after the gorgeous new yarns and buying a "few" just in case I "need" to experiment with them.
Jenny


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

absolutely no hope....we are helpless when it comes to yarn!


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> Mercygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> > It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> ...


I have used Ice yarn from Yarn Addict & was well pleased with my purchase. Mine arrived in no time at all - far sooner than I expected. Knitted up beautifully, too. XX


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I get e-mails weekly from Yarn Paradise. Today they had gorgeous wools at fantastic prices.

Let's just face it - we're addicted to yarn!


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Dear Mercygirl, let me recommend square needles for socks. I just got my first ones and really like them. The size 2s give me about the same gauge as size 2 rounds, despite the caveats on the square needle websites about how the stitches are smaller on squares.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

No hope for yarnaholic. I stopped at local thrift store the other day to "just look around". Found a bag of 6 whole skeins of wool/nylon blend, worsted weight yarn, 8 balls of same in color of milk chocolate and the back of a sweater almost done and the pattern for it. MINE!. Bought the lot for $15, probably $80 worth of yarn. Now what will I knit with it???


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

There is absolutely no hope for any of us! I ordered a number of skeins from Herschner's just because the shipping was free.


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

I stopped myself from ordering more yarn when the shipping was free from Hersschner's. I could have bought over $100 worth of unneeded yarn just to save $15 on shipping. Kind of senseless isn't it but then that yarn might have become a nice afghan by now. Maybe!!!!!!


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL; there's hope for the future!!! Maybe!!!!???


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

If someone miraculously finds a cure, please let me know. I thought that since I can't really shop anymore due to disability, that would save me. But, naturally, I just order yarn online! I knit a lot and give lots away--mostly for charity and some for gifts. I enjoy that more than knitting for myself. Good luck and just keep on knitting, girl!  :thumbup:


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> gmaison said:
> 
> 
> > shel01 said:
> ...


Downloading free patterns is also an addiction/lifestyle...guess theres no hope for me lol


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

aaaaaaah, good for you. I bought your share and mine too


BarbinWisconsin said:


> I stopped myself from ordering more yarn when the shipping was free from Hersschner's. I could have bought over $100 worth of unneeded yarn just to save $15 on shipping. Kind of senseless isn't it but then that yarn might have become a nice afghan by now. Maybe!!!!!!


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe you could change what you are giving up for Lent. If I were you, I would never make it with that sort of denial. It seems I have enough yarns for a retail store on hand, but always "need" something to finish or start projects.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

esmeralda said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > Mercygirl76 said:
> ...


Thank you, Esmerelda, now I can hardly wait. I found yellow frill yarn with black edging that I want to make the ruffle skirt for my grand daughter (3 yrs old). But, in the mean time a friend is due with her first on a month and am making the Crocodile Papoose in cream colored boucle with satin strand. Love crocodile stitch


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

There's no hope! My husband stopped complaining about my stash when he remembered that the next day was his colleague's birthday at work and that he needed a gift for her. I asked her fav color, went into my stash, and knitted a lovely cowl that night. He still resists when I try to stop in to the LYS when we pass it together!
I would be hard pressed to pass by Cascade Superwash without buying any. That is some gorgeous yarn, and has a lovely 'hand'.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

YUP it includes patterns and for us spinners it includes fiber ie wool or silk or what ever fiber strikes the fancy. Lucky me I'm going to a Fiber show March 23rd they'll also have yarn and buttons and soaps and KNITTING NEEDLES!! just all kinds of goodies.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel your pain!!!


sheriet said:


> i have been on "yarn restriction" that has been self imposed, for years. Somehow it hasn't stopped me from buying yarn. My excuse is I have been knitting for grandkids and they always need something different than I have, thus constituting a yarn emergency!!! Of course at the age they are I'm not going to use my "luxury" yarns that make up a lot of my stash. Therefore I must get some sturdier machine washable yarns! I too don't like to think of this as an addiction, that seems such a cruel word for something as nice as yarn/ I am going to go with yarn collector, just waiting for the next yarn emergency!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope. That thought never occurred to me. I believe God understands. We need yarn for this great talent He/She gave to us.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Why not be a "Yarn Connoisseur" or "Yarn Gourmand"; we enjoy our indulgence just like fine wine or fine food don't we?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

ooops...


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

glenda c said:


> My family laugh at cos I am always crocheting and knitting when I visit, on holidays and driving in the car. Not when I am driving but traffic lights and traffic delays are tempting. Whenever my hubby gets the bank statements he looks at me shakes his head and says I need help for my problem. I can't go into spotlight one of our chain stores and only spend $30. Luckily one of my sons moved out so I keep (hide) my yarn there. Keep it disorganized with ironing etc and he doesn't see the new stuff. Lol


Another Spotlight addict, huh? I used to love the old Spotlight store in Dandenong when I lived in Melbourne back in the 1980s, it was like an Aladdins cave where you never knew what you would find!! The new stores are far more 'streamlined' and not as much fun, but I still spend lots of time (and $$) there. I have waited years for one to open in Tauranga, there was talk of it happening when I moved here in 1995! Got it just a couple of years ago, WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!
Now my stash is HUGE.....    ahhh, not-so-guilty pleasures.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

There are a lot worse things you could be addicted to.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now talking about patterns........That is another story. I have a 4 draw filing cabinet [confiscated from one of the offices when my husband sold out and retired) You have to back up and push to get a couple of the drawers closed again. 
Our Children bought each of us a lap top computer for our "year" present. We get small thoughtful things through out the year, but at Christmas we all give each other a really nice "year" present. So my desk top computer has a file of patterns, I am sure that it groans when I add another. I promised me that when I received this lap top, that it would be for everything EXCEPT patterns. Some how, the patterns crept in and settled in the favorites. Ok, they can stay there, just so that they are my favorites .I confess, I am just a natural born hoarder.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

sten66 said:


> One of the things I gave up for lent is not knitting until an insane hour of the night. I'm also trying to replace some knitting time with spiritual reading time. For this second week of lent I'll try harder, but I just started a placemat and a cablely vest for my dh, and I have to finish a cardigan and a pair of socks. Giving up alcohol has been easy but the knitting is a real addiction.


How about a prayer for each row you complete while knitting? That way you can kill 2 birds with 1 stone!! Kind of like a BOGO --- which reminds me, at that LSY I visited yesterday, they had some Pima cotton on BOGO....

See what I mean? Absolutely now hope!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

OakvilleKnitter said:


> My sister called it an obsession but my friend quickly corrected that to say it is a "Passion". I like that much better. Over the weekend I bought 32 balls of yarn from a lovely 92 year old lady who was delighted to have the money and I was thrilled with the yarns and bargain price. On top of that I got to meet a lovely interesting feisty lady who is very talented and a delight to know. Now how does it get any better than that.


It absolutely doesn't get better than that. What a nice way to spend your weekend: you get some great yarn and meet a wonderful, interesting person too!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

nope it's hopeless...just enjoy it.....I am so bad I wanted to share a couple skeins of varigated with a little girl that likes to come knit with me...but I couldn't part with any in my stash so i went to Joann's and bought her some...I like buying... :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm actually going to go add more to my stash tonight lol I'm bored and want more yarn lollllll like I need more might need to buy a new storage container while I'm out too lol


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Has any one tried Zpagetti yarn?


----------



## Jolanda (Sep 29, 2012)

Frogger said:


> It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!


Yarn, beads, material for quilting! I can open my own store. And books!!!
WHat the heck, I don't smoke, drink or wHatever. Gotta do something!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jolanda said:


> Frogger said:
> 
> 
> > It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!
> ...


EXACTLY!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.


I time my yarn purchases so they arrive while DH is away on business!


----------



## Jolanda (Sep 29, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Jolanda said:
> 
> 
> > Frogger said:
> ...


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

let me assist you...........the new Signature Arts needles, # 3,circular, are spectacular. Now, doesn't that feel better ?


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell: nope....

:lol:


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

poconogal said:


> No cure that I know. And hope they don't find one either cuz it would cause us to have withdrawal which is not good[/quote
> 
> Holy Cow! That could REALLY get ugly
> 
> :twisted:


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

The closet seems like a good plan. An old I Love Lucy episode had her buying a dress that she promptly put in the closet, because Ricky had said "no!" When she wore it and he asked her if it was new, she said, honestly, "no, just something I pulled out of the closet...". Enjoy it. They are too beautiful, life is too short, and creativity is too important. I didn't have much of an issue, however, until I started reading all this about a stash on the forum. But I will wait for my husband to go away on business, and then make a dash to the LYS. Can't wait!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely no hope at all. I wouldn't even want to try too much. Think of it as therapy instead. Less expensive than the real thing and at the end of it you will have something to give to whomever you like. :thumbup:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

No hope for a yarn addict. It's like chocoholism - the only way to handle it is to postpone the next purchase, I'm sure,and knit as fast as you can to make space for the next lot of yarn that you bring home. That's my experience, anyway. I have wondered if giving some yarn away might make space for extra. The catalogues have such wonderful samples to see and feel, and there are more patterns than I could possibly knit in one lifetime. But that doesn't stop be drooling (and hiding the catalogue if necessary to reduce temptation).


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

No cure just keep up the good work Shelters always need something and you will feel great after you do it I know I do

Happy knitting


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> Has any one tried Zpagetti yarn?


I looked it up and could only find one knitting pattern on Lion's website. Looks like it could be fun but right now it looks like all crochet. I can see it for accessories or rugs but fabric like that seems very heavy for anything else.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

happycrafter said:


> Mercygirl, why didn't you just use from the stash you already have lol.


Because that makes too much sense!!! BTW, have you been talking to my DH?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think death is the only cure.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Earnie said:


> to Mercygirl76, your DH and mine could open up their own store with the tools they have. He has half of the basement and a separate workshop full. He will still pick up something at a yardsale. (never to be used)I may buy more yarn, but will eventually use it. My supply rotates, his just sets there.


EXACTLY. He tells me all the time, "Well, I can use it for...___ (fill in the blank). But for some reason NEVER gets around to it. All the men in his family come over an ohhh an awww over his tool collection and remark how he keeps his tools in such good shape. Well DUH, the most work he has done with most of those tools is dust them!!!

In all honesty, I have to say my DH is pretty handy around the house. But it just seems that he always reverts to using the same tools: his trusty (30 yr old hammer), his rechargeable drill that he has had for the past 25 or 30 years and a saw that belonged to his father. The rest of the stuff, although pretty nifty, almost NEVER get used or is used once and hung on the wall of his tool shed in a place of honor, to be admired by his brother and cousins.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

I love these "confessions" makes us all feel good. It's high summer here in New Zealand and in our part of the country we are having a drought, and the afternoons in particular are very hot.. I have put away my knitting as for one of the few times in my life, I'm not in the mood. Cool drinks, shade and a pool are what I need ( and don't have!)
But I enjoy hanging out with you girls!!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

We're all yarn sinners.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I love yarn shopping. I love feeling it and the different colors. I love planning new projects and oohing and aahing over all of it and I LOVE buying it! Hence, the reason I have huge tubs FULL of it all over my home. 

It's not a sickness, it's a NEED!!!! Cuz I need MORE!!!!! LOL


----------



## craftypc (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried knitting projects to get rid of some of my stash but found I did not have some colours I needed so ended up buying more oops


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Frogger said:


> It's not an addiction -- it is a lifestyle!! LOL!!


I love this idea. Don't like to think that I'm addicted to something. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a whole lot of things other than yarn and needles that are waaaaay worse to be addicted to. If its a vice, it can also be a therapy as well as useful and productive. That's all I'm sayin' !!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> I think death is the only cure.


I've said it before and I'll say it again...may we all out last our stash, therefore, stash away The larger the stash the longer the years required to use it up


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL, love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't feel bad--I toyed with the idea of giving up knitting for Lent and couldn't do it (gave up carbonated soda instead). After all God wants our sacrifices--not our life's blood! LOL


Thanks for the laugh. Knitting and crocheting are my passion.

Last year my lenten promise was to spend at least 15 minutes a day going through my closet and packaging clothes that I no longer wore to donate to a homeless shelter. (The 15 minutes always end with at least an hour and produced at least 4 large trash bags of very usable clothes, shoes, etc.) The people at the shelter were very thankful.

I read somewhere that we wear 10% of our clothes 90% of the time. That certainly seems to be true for me.

This Lent, my strategy is the same except that I'm working through a very, very full filing cabinet. Again, the 15 minutes extends into at least 1-2 hours and is beginning to show promise.

Wish I could work on having a real 15 minute time limit on the computer; because, again each sitting usually turns into at least an hour or two of browsing and what I call playing.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It is Sunday. It is the beginning of Lent. I knew that for Lent, I should have given up adding to my stash, but I didn't. I decided to promise to do something proactive rather than give up something. So I promised that I would do some charity crocheting/knitting for our local homeless shelter. Blankets are always needed.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in Michaels to purchase some acrylic for an afghan. I didn't see much I like, then remembered I have some Loops and Threads Impeccable that I can crochet into a nice afghan as well as son Charisma I can use for a second one.
> 
> ...


Admitting sin is the first step. Now that you got that over with you knit or crochet 2 afghans, knit a pair of socks for the one you hid the stash in the craft closet, knit yourself a lacy pair of socks, post your pics for us all to see. Amen.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just hoping that I'm the first one home when my Yarn Paradise order arrives next week.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patyears (Nov 14, 2012)

I say to myself that I will use up what I have before buying more. Ha Ha!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> MaryE-B said:
> 
> 
> > I think death is the only cure.
> ...


In that case, I can never die.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > MaryE-B said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

O'boy, there are times when I just buy yarn because it feels so wonderful and looks really yummy even when I can't decide what to knit/crochet. I try not feel too guilty 
I guess we just can't help outselves.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely none and it is wonderful!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I too decided to knit from my stash only (for a little while anyway). Went to my lys today for our weekly knitting session and ended up adding 3 more skeins to a yarn color I had. I saw a poncho my pal was making that was great. Oh well, I only bought half a project.


----------



## Brandie1 (Dec 28, 2012)

No hope, live with it! You only live once.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

patmiel said:


> I too decided to knit from my stash only (for a little while anyway). Went to my lys today for our weekly knitting session and ended up adding 3 more skeins to a yarn color I had. I saw a poncho my pal was making that was great. Oh well, I only bought half a project.


Well at least you have a project in mind for the yarn and won't just be adding it to your stash.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

slippery fish,
Come to Western Washington State, US! We are damp, rainy, cool, and the daffs are just popping up. 
Oh, and send me a little bit of that sun, would ya?


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> slippery fish,
> Come to Western Washington State, US! We are damp, rainy, cool, and the daffs are just popping up.
> Oh, and send me a little bit of that sun, would ya?


Would love to! Some sun in exchange for rain! Our area has just been declaired a drough zone, so any rain would be a gift.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knew I had to give up something for lent and half decided to give up knitting, but then thought that would only mean that I would have idle hands and I am sure that God would find something else for me to give up and He did. I gave up cakes and biscuits. Great hardship but very good for my waist line. I would end up crazy if I ever gave up knitting for any length of time. Bad enough many years ago when I broke my wrists and couldn't knit because the wrist was in plaster. Never again.


----------



## eglemama05 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was doing the same thing!! I am making chemo hats for cancer victims that lose their hair. My supply of yarn was gradually getting manageable, when one of my donee's died and her husband brought me all of her stashed yarn. She had the same addiction-God bless her! PS I am also a Mercy girl, 1962


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

No.None,but I do love being a yarn addict.I just looooooove yarn all types all colors especially the baby ones so soft.Welcome to the yarn addict world.It is a good world though.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I too am a wool addict I was quite pleased with myself recently when I managed to force myself to sell several lots on E-Bay but guess what when I saw what I had in my Palpal account as a result of my selling it I bought another 2 lots on E-Bay so I am now back to square one ! ! !
Having bought wool and hidden it for quite a while now I am in the position I cant really hide it any more as I have too much so I decided to "come clean" and admit to my partner (and also myself) that I am a hopeless addict who doesnt really want to be "Cured"
I have at times bought wool on E-Bay and had it posted to my mothers house in the hope it doesnt get noticed ! its amazing the lengths us "Addicts" will go to and when we go on holiday I can never walk past a wool shop without going in one day we walked past one and it was closed I couldnt believe it I was annoyed about it for ages ! !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

If it is fiber... I WANT it.... yarn, fabric, thread.... I don't even pretedt to hide it.... Impossible. In fact, DH took me to a high-end fabric shop yesterday (I'm talking as high as $425. a yard.) Ever the bargain shopper, I found raw silk for a suit, embroidered silk dupioni, another shiny raw silk.... all for $5.99 a yard..... and also a solidily ruffled (1/2) fabric to make the girls spring skirts for %9.00 a yard.... I did splurge on some $24. a yard shiny metallic bathing suit material......but have at least $300. worth of fabric for $70. DH was very greatful that there was no "Help Wanted" sign in the window.... It would be a losing proposition.........


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> If it is fiber... I WANT it.... yarn, fabric, thread.... I don't even pretedt to hide it.... Impossible. In fact, DH took me to a high-end fabric shop yesterday (I'm talking as high as $425. a yard.) Ever the bargain shopper, I found raw silk for a suit, embroidered silk dupioni, another shiny raw silk.... all for $5.99 a yard..... and also a solidily ruffled (1/2) fabric to make the girls spring skirts for %9.00 a yard.... I did splurge on some $24. a yard shiny metallic bathing suit material......but have at least $300. worth of fabric for $70. DH was very greatful that there was no "Help Wanted" sign in the window.... It would be a losing proposition.........[/quote
> YIKES you would have to mention the fabrics too. I am hopelessly lost to grave sins. If it's fiber I'm right there to touch it & buy it. Metallic bathing suit fabric??? Where would that be at? OOPS..here comes DH....gotta go!


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

When I moved to Texas from northern Ohio on Lake Erie, I made decisions on just what I would move... clothes, silver, old photos, and YARN. My daughter helped with packing, and was brutal getting rid of things I didn't need to move. But... she agreed that I could not leave any patterns or yarn behind. I bought a nice set of shelving with rattan baskets to store the colors and weights separately, plus a storage thing with casters to move around for needles and patterns. Some things you just can not do without. Of course I have added to all of the baskets in the meantime. That is what it is all about!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome TX2008...... When I moved here from Chicago area in early 70's.... there were almost NO yarn stores,.... so mine all came with me... though I really didn't have a stash until I started weaving...... 

I foolishy culled through things when we moved here..... thinking I would not need cold weather things. WRONG!!!!! 

Love your yarn storage solutions. if you are ever near Dallas, give me a shout.....


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Several of you have encouraged me to go and sin online by posting the websites you order yarn from.
Thanks!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

No hope; aren't you glad? What a wonderful addiction! I have discovered the down side of all this is, I have no more good hiding places...and still I buy. Love your proactive idea, though. Warm caps are always appreciated by these guys as well b


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in a bad place for a yarn hoarder. I just finished all but one WIP, and am trying to figure out what to do next. I have a lot of Jo Ann coupons for next week, and they have lots of yarn. I need lots of discipline to get through this. What do I make next? Maybe I'll try the Magic Ball project posted on the How To section. I HAVE to have a project in hand once my last project is done. HELP!


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Won't happen! lol


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

good luck!!!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

what is the magic ball pattern? I must have missed that one.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm asking the same question; glad I'm not alone.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

kernan said:


> I'm asking the same question; glad I'm not alone.


Magic Ball is a technique to use up your stash/leftover yarn.
http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
If you "search" magic ball at the header of this forum you will get more info on this forum.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi friends. I found myself a project and can even use stash to do it. I'm making a wedding present - a knit ripple afghan in white, navy and burgundy. Can't wait to get started! Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Found and read about the magic ball. What a cool idea! or warm with all the woolen piece I have. Been thinking of lap throws for the homeless shelter in town...or maybe just caps. Thanks for a neat idea!


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

great way to use your stash; I'm making lots of caps with all my stash, making some baby blankets also; keep knitting; good for our tired old fingers!!!!!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

You are sooooo right. Arthur has almost caused me to give up. I don't...never have...held my yarn correctly with the right hand. Because of swelling in my first finger, I find the yarn runs away. But I am not giving up; it just takes me longer to complete things. At this stage in life, I have the time!


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL; way to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

laurajea said:


> square needles??? i never heard of such a thing.


I didn't either until I saw a guy on Youtube using them..They are square bodied but the tip is still round..pretty neat I think.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

kernan said:


> I'm asking the same question; glad I'm not alone.


I am surprised that the instructions say to knot the yarns together. When I get around to making my magic ball, I am going to use the Russian Join instead of knotting the two yarns together and that way the transition from color to color will be really smooth with no yarn ends to weave in either. Much better than a bunch of knots.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

books said:


> I am in the process of restraining myself from ordering more yarn. I'm absolutely lusting after some Lion Brand wool ease yarn that I found on-line. I need more yarn like I need a sharp poke in the eye, but you know we are all addicts. I'm going to good will this afternoon, I usually find something there that can soothe my yarn craving. Oh, isn't it terrible to be on a budget?!?!


We don't buy yarn because we need it. WE BUY IT BECAUSE IT IS THERE. (and we have no self control)lol


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> kernan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking the same question; glad I'm not alone.
> ...


Excellant idea, I love the Russian Join.................


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

"I'm in deep, Babe..."


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got the yarn I ordered from Ice Yarns in Istanbul. They are gorgeous!! 22 balls of frill yarns!! I can hardly wait to try them. In the end the average cost was $6.00 a ball which includes the cost of shipping from Turkey to Northern Canada. They shipped them Feb 19 and I got them Mar 5. I am still waiting for the CD set of Interweave patterns which shipped on Feb 11. Amazing -- I can get mail from Turkey quicker than from the U.S.


----------



## eglemama05 (Jan 28, 2013)

If any of your grandkids are in dance, I found a cute pattern in AllFreeCrochet.com for a ballerina bag-(1023) I am making three for Easter. I will put candy and small gifts inside and they can use the bag after for a tote for shoes, leotards, etc.


----------



## eglemama05 (Jan 28, 2013)

Joined: Jan 28, 13
Messages: 5
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: in hiding 
Online

If any of your grandkids are in dance, I found a cute pattern in AllFreeCrochet.com for a ballerina bag-(1023) I am making three for Easter. I will put candy and small gifts inside and they can use the bag after for a tote for shoes, leotards, etc.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Now you have me...what is Russian Join?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

kernan said:


> Now you have me...what is Russian Join?


There is a tutorial on it, but basically -- the two yarn ends that you want to join together you just loop around each other and then you thread the one yarn end through a yarn needle and you work the yarn back through itself through the twists of the yarn. Then you do the same for the other yarn end. A great way to join two pieces of yarn because there is no knot and no ends to weave in. If you go to www.knittinghelp.com, I am sure you will find an instructional video there or just type in russian join into your search engine and it should bring it up. I wish I had known about this years ago.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok. I just did it. I bought the Hiya Hiya small steel interchangeables. I got the 5" ones because I have large hands. Purchased them at Justyarns.com, which btw has a deal that if you spend more than $75 you get 15% off. Additionally, you receive points for every dollar you spend. You can use the points as a discount against your next purchase. Creating an account on the website gets you an immediate 50 points.

Therefore, I couldn't resist: I purchased some Malabrigo worsted. I am a Malabrigo fiend. Over this past weekend I bought 2 skeins of Malabrigo Rasta for a cowl for my BFF and a cowl for my sister.

I am sooo addicted to this craft....


----------

